# Plumbing spacing issue



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nick
> 
> Your not related to splinter by chance? Nothing personal by this question, just a question.


SLINTER! NOT AGAIN
I cant take it anymore!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

For cryin' out loud! Dont compare me to that guy!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Nick1123 said:


> Why do some of us on here feel the need to say.... call your plumber??? dont you think the guy knows how to already pick up the phone and call a plumber??? hes looking for ideas here... no need to state the obvious... especially on every thread on this site..


*Why?*

*Because there are guys like you out there who scab free info from professionals for the sake of learning how to do work you take from us in the first place.*


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Alright... I'm not hip to all the inside or background on this pie fight, but I'm shutting it down right now. Personal attacks are not allowed and this is starting to look personal, not poking fun at someone. 

Despite how right or wrong you may think you are, breaking rules is breaking rules. Cross the line and pay the piper.

Nuff said. Back to the thread.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

